# Doll clothes and supplies - Angie



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I'm in the process of making an 18 inch teddy bear for a model. Would you happen to know if standard 18 inch doll clothes patterns would fit it?

Also, is there a really good source (a catalog would be great) online of doll/teddy bear notions, like glasses, etc?

Thanks for all you do! And I am SO sorry about your car


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sunshinecrafts.com/dept_view.php?DPath=DOLLS~DLSPRNG&Page=1
this is the 18" dolls page
it's where I order my Springhill Dolls that look like Am Girl dolls, and have shoes, eyeglasses, etc.

http://www.sunshinecrafts.com/dept_view.php?DPath=DOLLS&Page=1
This is a more general page for the same company.

Their prices are good and they deliver well.


And, the car situation - well, I'm just glad I could finance another one. So, I'll live, and enjoy this new car I just really had not been thinking on doing this car change.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sunshinecrafts.com/dept_view.php?DPath=DOLLS~DLSPRNG~DLSPRNG2&Page=1

the 18" doll accessory page there.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Angie!!!!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a great little company....I have bought alot of sewing supplies from them over the years, and AWAYS had good quality as well...
http://www.homesew.com/DollsAccessories.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Granny!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Link to clothes pattern...18 inch doll

http://www.newgreenmama.com/2011/08/18-inch-doll-t-shirt-pattern-tutorial.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay this started because I was interested in teddy bears. Today I was in Conway for a Bernina event, stopped at Hancock's afterwards, and saw this book, "Make Cloth Dolls, A Foolproof Way to Sew Fabric Friends" by Terese Cato and totally flipped! These are AWESOME! I have SO got to try my hand at these. The details are amazing. I got the book!
Her website.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was looking up something about the dolls I mentioned here, and this thread came up - after reading it, it has some nice links.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

A friend in my quilt group makes dolls similar to Cato's link - but they are felted wool. 

Regardless of the method, very fun!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad this popped up. Thanks Angie. I've been looking for ways to use my leftovers--I do a lot of garment sewing. Just can't bring myself to throw away any fabric unless it's true little scraps. LOL


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

So glad this was bumped up. I can't wait to browse those links. Doll clothes are so much fun to sew.


----------

